# Cases Creek Amplifire



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Is this a good call for calling coyotes? I'm very new to predator hunting, and any input from you seasoned guys would greatly be appreciated. Thanks, and good huntin'.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Texforce.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum texforce! I'm not familiar with that call sorry but I'm sure someone on here will be able to help you out.


----------



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry, I meant Cass Creek, not Cases. Hope I grow up and hunt better than I type!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Texforce.

The only Cass creek caller I've heard didn't sound very good,It was a bit grainy and the louder it got the worse it was. I didn't feel that it was loud enough either. I'd save my money for something elsem or buy a handcall or two.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've used it once and had a female yote come loping in to within 50 yards where I busted her with the .243. And that all happened within about 12 minutes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish there was a picture..... I see 50yds and 243...I'm assuming you shot at one ?


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wish I would have got the exit wound in a picture!


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the Cass Creek Mega Amp Coyote Call, which is basically identical to the Amplifire call only the Mega Amp is supposedly the "louder & improved" call. I have been very satisfied with the call so far. I know it's not top of the line or anything like FoxPro, but for $40.00, I really don't think it is bad at all. It all just depends on what you are willing to spend on a call and if you are on a budget, this call would be great. Hope this helps.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyot.223 said:


> Wish I would have got the exit wound in a picture!


That's what I'm talking about ! Nice yote.


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice shot!!! I like the 243!


----------

